# b&w printed on color paper



## robwst7 (Nov 18, 2006)

i was wondering what problems i will face trying to use color paper with b/w film and b/w chemicals.
thanks you guys have been alot of help


----------



## Torus34 (Nov 19, 2006)

Why do it?


----------



## geoffe (Nov 19, 2006)

Sounds like a fun experiment, just make sure you work in total darkness with that color paper.  I think the photos will come out but maybe a bit on the purple side.


----------



## robwst7 (Nov 19, 2006)

its the only paper i have right now. total darkness? you mean with no safe light? could i have ruined all my color paper by exposing it to a safe light?


----------



## geoffe (Nov 19, 2006)

Yes.... Color paper must be in total darkness.


----------



## Efergoh (Nov 20, 2006)

geoffe said:
			
		

> I think the photos will come out but maybe a bit on the purple side.



Wouldn't that depend on the film? and how long the film was fixed and how well the fixer was removed?

I've found that Tri-X tends to stay a little purple no matter how long it is fixed, but Ilford and Fuji go quite clear if it is properly fixed.


----------



## brighteyesphotos (Nov 20, 2006)

unfortunately, when working with color paper, it is very light sensitive, even to safe lights. I'd be interested to see what kind of results you get. I do know that you can get B&W on color paper but I have only seen it done with color chems, not B&W chemicals.


----------



## geoffe (Nov 20, 2006)

The black and white chemistry will give a purple cast to the prints, slightly.  I have seen friends try prints like this and they tend to be a bit purple.  Still a great method to try.  I think that the negative will have little to do with the results other than intensity or maybe a bit of contrast issues.


----------



## Flash Harry (Nov 26, 2006)

there are colour safelights but these are so dim that a good 1/2 hour in the DR is required before you can actually see by them, if you only have red for black n white type safelights I'me afraid the paper is all fogged and you've lost your dough.


----------



## cblkdog (Dec 8, 2006)

With color paper you're better off being in total darkness. Even a slight amount of red light will give you a lovely cyan cast which makes color correcting impossible. I learned that the hard way working in a color lab.
I've printed b/w negs on color paper in RA4 with good results  but not the other way around. You'd only get a b/w image, if anything. Try crossprocessing for something different.


----------

